# Game 63: Bulls @ Heat (3/9/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 9th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have bad feeling about this game.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a really good feeling about this game.... Dorell Wright goes off for 40pts...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win by 12.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They've got a dangerous perimeter now with Salmons and Gordon on the perimeter next to Rose. Will be hard to stop them.

Both these teams have new looks after their last meeting, lots of questions to be answered here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we will be OK. I believe we've beaten them both times we've played. If we can stop Gordon we will win this - but im **** scared of his 3pters.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade is gonna bring the house down  Heat win


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We should win this, but as people have said, they have a nice perimeter now, we'll have to keep an eye out on that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was just looking at D-Wade's stats and was surprised to see him at 30% from 3. I could have sworn that just a week ago he was around 26%. That's risen pretty damn fast.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's taking a decent number of 3's per game lately. I think that is why he is putting up 40+ instead of 30+


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As I think it was MB30 said in another thread, this season he's improved so much on his jumpshot it's not even funny, it's making it a lot easier for him now, and he will benefit when he loses some of his drive.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

i got seats in the 100 section for this game. Me and two buddies are going


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

nice vivaldi


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tonight's game has now become even more important with the injury riddled Celtics coming to town on Wednesday.

Doc Rivers said today that both Rondo and Big baby will not play against Miami. They join KG, Scalabrine, and Tony Allen on the injured list.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a huge chance to win that one then, we need to gather some momentum here.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Home stretch with 20 games to go. We need to go on a long winning streak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-1 Bulls

Yet another slow start for the Heat.

Bulls are 4-5 to start the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So I think the coaching staff is to blame for Miami's regular slow starts, what do you homer's think? =/


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing to me that some of you guys can't appreciate intangibles and think it's a joke. Those of you that don't take it serious have never played organized basketball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Intangibles with the tangible intangible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-10 Bulls

Much better energy these last couple of minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with another steal and pass to Wade for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Chicago is 10-15 to start the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 Bulls after 1

Gotta pick up the D.

DQ is 0-3. Hasnt been a good sign for him when he's missed his 1st couple of shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Quinn.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Spo's rotations absolutely suck

there is no reason we should have 5 minutes of Quinn/Cook/Jones/Beasley/Joel

none at all

we need 1-2 starters in at all times in a close game. None of this 5 bench players crap. Spread the starters rests out. 

we are losing games due to this garbage.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> So I think the coaching staff is to blame for Miami's regular slow starts, what do you homer's think? =/


the slow start to the second quarter is a direct result of the rotations

the first quarter you have to blame the players though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with another steal.

Nice work by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rose, Gordon and Salmons are killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario with ANOTHER steal.

Clear path foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are having a lot of trouble getting a shot off against this defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a dumb stat consecutive games in double figures is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Beasley.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an incredible pass by Chalmers to Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333!!

Wow

54-52 El Heat at the half

Great end to the half for Miami to take the lead

Wade with 17,4,3

Mario with 12,4, 4stls

Still gotta pick up our D on the perimeter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So you all have Spanish language jerseys interesting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> So you all have Spanish language jerseys interesting


Its part of that NBA promotion. I think its latino night or something like that. The Spurs, Lakers, and Mavs did it last week.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more Beas.

Mario and Wade are tearing it..well...Gordon and Rose are also


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the and1

Damn, that seemed like a pretty fast halftime.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh hell no Eric just praised Noah for his intangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not watching the game, but I was just wondering how Rose sis doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm not watching the game, but I was just wondering how Rose sis doing?


He's been alright. 15pts 5rbs 2ast 3to's

Beasley hits the J

Timeout Bulls


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> He's been alright. 15pts 5rbs 2ast 3to's
> 
> Beasley hits the J
> 
> Timeout Bulls


Oh okay thanks; And while it might not directly involve the Heat, the Hawks beat the Hornets tonight, extending their lead for fourth place, tonight would be a good win for you guys if you can pull it off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Tyrus is lucky he wasnt thrown out right there.

We've missed a couple of chances to extend this lead here.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Both teams are hitting their free-throws at a great clip, over 90% for both teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is way off tonight

Wade to the line for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Wade to UD who gets fouled.

Wade with 32 on 9-13, 3-4 from 3, 6asts, 5rbs


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

HASLEM with his specialty.

unable to finish sweet passes by wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, DQ cant make anything tonight

84-74 Miami after 3

Any guesses as to how long until we're forced to call a timeout in this game before needing to put Wade back in?

I say the 9 minute mark.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook is stinky tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I say we have 4 minutes, in which the lead is whittled away to 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf was that Joel!?

Damn he's horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here's the Timeout :laugh:



:nonono:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

with this rotation, its going to be a close game again in no time

spo needs to be sat down by pat and corrected. We cannot live with this lineup. We need at least a couple starters in at all times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...I thought I was pessimistic. Seems I underestimated :laugh:

What a terrible lineup to put out at the start of the 4th though..come on..

Beasley will get benched for this also haha.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> Sweet pass by Wade to UD who gets fouled.
> 
> Wade with 32 on 9-13, 3-4 from 3, 6asts, 5rbs


Jesus Christ; He's been the best player since the All-Star Break by far, to bad he's going to have to wait a few years until he gets a real team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinn can no longer have that Green light...seriously, hes a bigger ball hog than MB...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 33333

Finally, thank you for showing up tonight, DQ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its so ****ing predictable...seriously

Big suprise that theyre back in this game. Id rather leave Wade in for 6 minutes to start the 4th and blow it out then take him out at the start and let them back in...

Pathetic Spo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ho. ly. Christ. WHY do we insist on giving Chris Quinn time?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How the hell did the refs miss that Gordon call? Smh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO needs to cut down on those turnovers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow..... we really need to change up the rotations

for us, its all in or none in....it doesnt work. It let the bulls back into the game with momentum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It must SUCK playing against a team with a super star like D Wade when you don't have a star of your own.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reHEATed said:


> wow..... we really need to change up the rotations
> 
> for us, its all in or none in....it doesnt work. It let the bulls back into the game with momentum.


Every rotation that does not include Wade, has not worked for an extended amount of time. That's been the problem. They're alwas trying to find different rotations, even this late in the season, because nothing has worked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Gordon always kills us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If we lose this game by 3 points I swear...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yep....Bulls have the momentum, and when BG gets going, help us all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> It must SUCK playing against a team with a super star like D Wade when you don't have a star of your own.


Ben Gordon says hi 

Seriously, the guy plays like a superstar against us.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they are doubling Wade near halfcourt.....we are going to need others to score.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO cleaning up the mess


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GOrdon again from 3. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok Ben is not going to miss, we are going to have to trade buckets aka PUT IN BEASLEY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls are 8-11 from 3 as a team. I hate the 3pt line..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

Bad call though


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Intagibles U did it (in the restricted area)


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD was in the restricted area, but the refs really owed us.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Intangibles!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Wade knocked that out lol. Uber make up call time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pump fake, DQ. Pump fake and get a closer look.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are getting a ton of calls tonight and still losing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is 9-26 from 3. DQ is 2-9. That is horrible.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cook, JO, and Haslem all just missed jumpers

Wade needs some help folks. Beasley should be in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Mario.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another winnable game looks like a loss now. A lot of it is coaching imo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe we blew another ****ing game because of our idiotic rotations at the start of the 4th quarter. Ben should have been raining threes in a double digit game, not a winnable one.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

well who takes the 3... I say cook..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I can't believe we blew another ****ing game because of our idiotic rotations at the start of the 4th quarter. Ben should have been raining threes in a double digit game, not a winnable one.


agreed man

they caught back up quick, and had momentum as well

also, there is no reason not to have Beasley in down the stretch. He is our second best scorer. He would stop them from doubling Wade at halfcourt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, all but one of those 3's by Gordon couldnt have been defended any better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up!!!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

r U ****IN SERIOUS!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade FTW!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane Wade our lord and savior please save us


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade= everything

damn.....save us wade. Save the horrible coaching and horrible play of your teammates


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is just insane.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade shot that 3 with no hesitation. i just tuned in and i see us down by 3! exciting game right now.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Another record set by wade against the bulls...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade is dope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ot!!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Wade has a chance to go off in OT for a really high scoring game...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're going to overtime. Wade is not human.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How can someone watch a game like this and not like the NBA?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If anyone can do a quick recap for me i'd appreciate it. i dont feel like reading through th thread right now. 

How did Miami perform?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

told ya , wade is the most clutch in the nba right now. i said it in the other thread


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Play Beasley in OT, please. I don't even care if he misses I just want to see ONE good shot by someone other than Wade. No more of this James Jones off the side of the backboard, UD driving in and coming up a foot short, JO front rimming another free throw line fadeaway nonsense.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Play Beasley in OT, please. I don't even care if he misses I just want to see ONE good shot by someone other than Wade. No more of this James Jones off the side of the backboard, UD driving in and coming up a foot short, JO front rimming another free throw line fadeaway nonsense.


man, me and you are on the same page tonight.....:clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG DUDE guess whos in BEASLEY,, bout time..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Would ya look at that. If you play him, he will score.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I knew he would hit that shot, why the Bulls didnt foul is beyond stupid


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im shocked to see Beasley play in crunch time. is Spoo making the right moves?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTF Daequan Cook...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Daequan has had a horrible game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Comeon, Beasley, get back on defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> im shocked to see Beasley play in crunch time. is Spoo making the right moves?


I'd go with no. It's great to see Beasley in the game, but why the hell would he take JO out and put in UD at C. UD has not done much to earn that PT...JO should be at C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That whole play was messed up from the start. Once Mario got that rebound, he needed to bring it out himself.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Comeon, Beasley, get back on defense.


Just as much Wade as it was Beasley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> WTF Daequan Cook...


that could have been a good pass. Wade just back out at the last second. but it was a good look. miss communication.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is shaky with his ball handling but what a huge 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on, tangible free throws here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD to the line.

UD had Beasley right there for the dunk.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The Bulls defense is no where near good enough to succeed at doubling Wade at half court. The Cavs defense was unreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits both.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BWAHAHAHA 

i just noticed the "El Heat" logo. oh man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> The Bulls defense is no where near good enough to succeed at doubling Wade at half court. The Cavs defense was unreal.


Yeah, like we talked about during that game, Varejao, as much as we hate him, doubles down as well as anyone in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnover on Gordon!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with the bad offense and good defense lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!!!

WAde is everywhere


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

COME ON

Wade with the CLUTCH steal.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade= huge steal

set up moon for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a play.

How can Salmons do his boy like that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

James Jones, you suck ***.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Spo brings in Jones for Beasley who immediately gets beat and dunked on.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we brought in James Jones for defense?

wtf?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade With The Clutch Alley Oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!!!

Wade=MV ****ing P!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i never had a problem when Wade gambles on defense.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

wowwwwww


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"One, two, three, FOUR guards! Gotta match up here with my boy JJ, am I a genius or what?"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Luther Head sure is excited


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

reHEATed said:


> we brought in James Jones for defense?
> 
> wtf?


we were doing good with the group and even extended our lead. what does Spoo do? he changes the lineup. wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Please watch BG here..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wow we actually won this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy with the big rebound and is fouled.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ANYBODY HERE WANT TO SAY KOBE IS MORE CLUTCH THAN WADE???

hell no


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beasley With The Clutch Rebound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley gets up higher on rebounds than he does on layups/dunks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits both

Heat up 5


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wade with a block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who the hell left Gordon!?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade blocked the wrong guy lol.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol...wade got the block, but the ball went right to BG for 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade with the un-clutch free throw.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is still busy checking with the refs to see if there was a legal way to sub out Beasley before he could shoot those FTs


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

talk about wade being clutch


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow Wade with a chokejob.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, if the Bulls make both of these DWade will have a chance for a great game winner.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> DWade blocked the wrong guy lol.


true


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow, if the Bulls make both of these DWade will have a chance for a great game winner.


He better make up for it :azdaja:

But he's pretty much done it all tonight so cant get too mad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those 2 FTs oughta keep Wade humble and hungry for another 10 games


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade has like 10000 clutch plays in this game in the 4th and overtime. 2 missed ft's don't ruin that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ouch. So much for Wade's clutchness 

Nah I still love ya Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I think ChrisRichards jinxed us.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Are Us Erious


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

oh man that sucks =(


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahaha this game is unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde had it. Wow..


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> I think ChrisRichards jinxed us.


lol damn i was ranting and raving about wade being clutch ;p


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why did he not dunk that? wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls have only played 7 guys all game long. That is crazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Poor defense, poor rebounding is a huge problem


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Bulls have only played 7 guys all game long. That is crazy.


they hate us and they are trying to knock us down for their playoff position


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did Beasley leave Gordon?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I would really love to get inside Spo's head to see what exactly he sees in Haslem. I mean, he hasn't done anything terrible this game but why no JO? He protects the rim FAR better than Haslem and brings more offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the world was Beasley doing on that rebound. Nice shot UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where is Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah beasley was to worried about getting back on offense then clearing defense first..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jeez UD, you've missed 3 dunks tonight...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem with the unintangible dunk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

facepalm


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

why does haslem keep missing dunks and lay ups, he should not be in ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Comeon, Intangibles.

Put in JO!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD made up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass Mike!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

OOOHHH [email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Beassssssselyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley for the and1 dunk!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley2UD take 2


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2BeastAnd1!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wade2Beasley for the and1 dunk!


Our posts are often very, very similar.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im still shocked that Beasley is playing. i think Spoo finally figure it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Our posts are often very, very similar.


Great minds


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Our posts are often very, very similar.


dont forget hes the evil cyborg from the future. and he can read minds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jeez DWade, now is not the time to miss all of your FTs after shooting 90% since the All star break.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did JO foul out? We need him on defense.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Did JO foul out? We need him on defense.


We need Beasley playing in games like this to prepare him for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Did JO foul out? We need him on defense.


Nope, he just hasnt played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a break there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bulls just got robbed again, unreal


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

screw haslem...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where the hell was Beasley on that rebound?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

someone GIVE WADE SOME RED BULL DRINK FOR THIS LAST MINUTE


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Comeon, Spo, take our the rookie or Intangibles and put in Tangibles.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This reminds me of the GSW double OT game earlier in the year


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I do not approve of that Haslem jump shot...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....Haslem needed to make that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we just havent gotten any bounces.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem, the intangible sensation.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JERMAINE O'NEAL! Please! Comeon, Spoelstra!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

if Wade made even 1 ft back then.. this woulda been done


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected][email protected]@@@@@!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

OFMSIBSNJFSABJDSA BDSAB S'lvkzblxmb';xdbl;'cvbmkvm
x'cvb vx v


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG!

WADE :worthy:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

omfg how the hell


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade you crazy son of a *****.......


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

MVP m,v[vppvdxlkfjdslf

MVP


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

WADE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dfgdfdfd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was the only appropriate way to end this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: Eric Reid went for the high 5 and Wade didnt even look at him


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wade with the STEAL, and the running buzzer beater 3 pointer to win the game

oh. my god.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...Damn. Wade. All credit. MVP.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

what a game

my god


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwyane da man.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

That was a beautiful moment when Wade stood up in front of rabid fans shouting "this is my house!"

Kodak moment.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn..... Wade.....all thats needed to be said.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> :lol: Eric Reid went for the high 5 and Wade didnt even look at him


ha, you also noticed that. lol

he left Eric Reid hanging.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

****!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> He better make up for it :azdaja:
> 
> But he's pretty much done it all tonight so cant get too mad.


I'm gonna go ahead and say that Wade more than made up for those missed free throws


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I think its safe to say that Wade made up for the missed FTs.

overall i think the team did well. Now we got Boston...yeesh.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone want to freaking argue that kobe is more clutch than wade?

WADE is most clutch in the league.

3 to send it to TO, clutch steal and another 3....over and over.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, Wade did miss those FT's and an open layup. But man, does he know how to put on a show.

I call this game as my avatar!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say that Wade more than made up for those missed free throws


you...mother-****er. how the....?! **** you man......**** you!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> anyone want to freaking argue that kobe is more clutch than wade?
> 
> WADE is most clutch in the league.
> 
> 3 to send it to TO, clutch steal and another 3....over and over.


why do you keep bringing up Kobe? he's irrelevant to this game and this thread.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> you...mother-****er. how the....?! **** you man......**** you!


:admin:

After Wade's 5-6 night from 3, he's now at 31.5% for the game. Like I said on the 1st page, I could have sworn just a week ago he was around 26%. He's been awesome from 3 lately.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, now that I am calm, I would love to see our team rebounding with JO in the game as opposed to out. He gets killed for not putting up great individual rebounding numbers, but the team has definitely started outrebounding opponents since he joined the team. I am a little disappointed he didnt get a single minute in OT tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Tim Legler about to talk about Wade on Sportscenter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is 14-24 from three over his last 5....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow hes simply amazing..Ridiculious man, the guys got heart/will


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate to brag but I was at the game! Another poster was there with me (nohomo).

There aren't many words to describe the way Wade has been playing lately. We almost take it for granted that he's been going for 35 every night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> “Mr. Dwyane Tyrone Wade Jr., if he’s not legitimately considered for an MVP candidate, I don’t know what he needs to do,” Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said. “We are currently a playoff contender and night after night, he’s making incredible plays like this.”







:worthy:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I hate to brag but I was at the game! Another poster was there with me (nohomo).
> 
> There aren't many words to describe the way Wade has been playing lately. We almost take it for granted that he's been going for 35 every night.


whos the other poster? i'd like to make it a 3some.:biggrin:

anyway, i bet you had a great time at the AAA. must have been awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> That was a beautiful moment when Wade stood up in front of rabid fans shouting "this is my house!"
> 
> Kodak moment.





myst said:


>


ah, the kodak moment.:biggrin:

i want pics from other angles though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst, thanx for adding the pics. theyre nice!

man, "El Heat". I still cant get over it. lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my god, this guy is amazing. I'll have to watch this one, because he is just owning everyone he plays at the moment.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Incredible. Great Game.*

*This Is Wade's House.*

:worthy:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets not forget Beasley had a good game. i honestly think we would have lost this if he wasnt playing in those crucial moments.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Lets not forget Beasley had a good game. i honestly think we would have lost this if he wasnt playing in those crucial moments.


We won, so I can't disagree, but take away his scoring, and he actually hurt us. His defense was pretty terrible in OT, he kept missing his switches and leaving the shooters open.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Beasley has a beauuuuutiful jumper  i expect those mid-range shots to always go in when Beas shoots it


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It seems like the only time Beasley ever misses is if he takes the ball to the rim


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> We won, so I can't disagree, but take away his scoring, and he actually hurt us. His defense was pretty terrible in OT, he kept missing his switches and leaving the shooters open.


i dont think it was terrible. but yeah, could have been better. still, for the most part he contributed with a few rebounds and of course his scoring. Not just in OT but in the last minutes of the 4th qt. The positives outweighs the negatives in this game for Beas.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Is that Micky downfront in the second picture?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup


----------

